# Home Again



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, now that the Gulf tour is over, I can get back to where I left off 6 months ago: camping. The ship pulled in yesterday and it is sure nice to be back home, even though it was raining and cold, it was a good homecoming. But onto other things. Today we are going to get the Outback prepped for camping which starts tomorrow for the next 5 days. I have been looking forward to this for quite a while, sitting around a campfire and just relaxing. I bought a Dutch oven and am looking forward to trying it out, which reminds me to check out the cookin' section here.

Thanks to all for the wonderful support, prayers and well wishes during this past 6 months. I really appreciate it, and I wish you all an exciting and wonderful camping season in 2007.

Let's camp.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Home & have a great time camping!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome home Bob.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome home and thank you....have a great camping season!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome home Bob!*









I'm glad you are back safe and sound. And heading right out camping. Is that the Outbacking spirit, or what!
Enjoy your R&R!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME HOME!!!!!* 

THIS camping trip sure will be different from the one you've been on for the past 6 mths! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *WELCOME HOME!!!!!*
> 
> THIS camping trip sure will be different from the one you've been on for the past 6 mths! Enjoy!!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome back ....


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome home--------got back in time for the camping season


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome back! Glad you are doing well.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> Well, now that the Gulf tour is over, I can get back to where I left off 6 months ago: camping. The ship pulled in yesterday and it is sure nice to be back home, even though it was raining and cold, it was a good homecoming. But onto other things. Today we are going to get the Outback prepped for camping which starts tomorrow for the next 5 days. I have been looking forward to this for quite a while, sitting around a campfire and just relaxing. I bought a Dutch oven and am looking forward to trying it out, which reminds me to check out the cookin' section here.
> 
> Thanks to all for the wonderful support, prayers and well wishes during this past 6 months. I really appreciate it, and I wish you all an exciting and wonderful camping season in 2007.
> 
> Let's camp.


Glad you got back without any problems!
Are you going to camp on the Island or come over to the mainland? Any neat destinations on the agenda?

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Home! 
Thank you for your service...Now go camping!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome back and thank you!!!!

Enjoy the camping season

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome back, and Thank You for your service.

You have earned some camping time. Enjoy your family, and the OB.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome back, and Thank You for your service.
> 
> You have earned some camping time. Enjoy your family, and the OB.


X2
Bob


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for serving our country so well








You deserve this time camping with youre family. You have earned it


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome home!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my "welcome home" too. And thanks.

Mark


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you all. We are heading out in a couple of hours and of course the skies are cloudy and what it that wet stuff falling down? It looks like rain, tastes like rain and since we are going camping in March, then it has to be rain. But i would would rather camp in the rain then not camp at all. We are staying on Vancouver Island at Living Forest CG near Nanaimo.

Cheers.


----------

